# Sinfoni Vs Tru Vs Steg



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Going to go for my Amp upgrade now.

I have a soundstream Ref 4.920 which i totally love but looking for some magic now

I have in my sights 2 Sinfoni Allegro here, along with a Tru Billet 4100 and and a set of Steg K2.01 and K2.02 in sights my Budget is max $1000.

I like my music rich and clean with lot of instrument and Vocal Details

I have Rainbow Vanadium and HAT L1 Pro R2.

What would be the best of lot. Any other amps would be welcome..


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

I've only heard a Tru amplifier once, and I can honestly say their well worth what you pay for them. Sinfoni seems to make a very nice product, but I highly recommend looking into DLS amplifiers as well.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I have used both the TRU billet and a plethora of sinfoni amps and i prefer the TRU over the sinfonis.. Have not used the stegs so i cannot say.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Mosconi and Steg are the same brands. Any major differences over these two or Mosconi is better than Steg beacuse they are also in my budget..


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

There isn't anything special about the K series Stegs. The MSK's yes, but not the K.

Sinfoni more musical, where as Tru more clinical. Just depends what you want and what you're using it for. Relaxed enjoyment or competition/clinical listening.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

ok. i wouldn't compete but i like relaxed enjoyment along with clinical listening so i should consider Tru or Sinfoni and wipe out Steg from my list


----------



## wildnimal (Mar 29, 2008)

Mosconi's are different from Steg. Mosconi's are a lot more warmer & cleaner than STEG K series.

It all boils down to TRU vs Mosconi.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

so no sinfoni in the mix..


----------



## wildnimal (Mar 29, 2008)

piyush7243 said:


> so no sinfoni in the mix..


NO no its not like that. I can't comment on Sinfoni as i have never even seen their amps in person let alone an audition. I was just putting out the STEG K series as it doesn't hold anything to MOSCONI or TRU in my opinion.

Though now that i remember i have heard a Mosconi with Rainbow Vanadium 3 way. Was an amazing Combo 

As *senior800* said Sinfoni are musical and i for one will any day get something that is musical as i like to enjoy music.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

wildnimal said:


> NO no its not like that. I can't comment on Sinfoni as i have never even seen their amps in person let alone an audition. I was just putting out the STEG K series as it doesn't hold anything to MOSCONI or TRU in my opinion.
> 
> Though now that i remember i have heard a Mosconi with Rainbow Vanadium 3 way. Was an amazing Combo
> 
> As *senior800* said Sinfoni are musical and i for one will any day get something that is musical as i like to enjoy music.


Thanks for the clarification. Mosconi is the cheapest wrt Sinfoni or Tru Billet but are still regarded highly here..


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

I had the arc SE's very clean n crispy. It's worth tryin too


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The Billets are superior to the mosconis IMO


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Now i am all confused.. Thank god i didnt include Celestra or Brax into the equation.

ok So Sinfoni Allegro Vs Billet 4100


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I have tried the rainbow when it comes to amplifiers and the Sinfoni 90.2 was the most musically accurate amp that I've used to date! I give myself a daily kick in the nuts since I sold it. I remember listening to some lossless music with it on a set of comps and thinking omg... THIS is a milestone for me. Incredible build quality, absolutely beautiful amplifiers imo. oooouuch! "Just kicked myself in the nuts".


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

How are Allegros in comparison to Amplitude as Sinfoni completely changed the line last year.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

like stated before... tru > sinfoni > mosconi IMO


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

piyush7243 said:


> How are Allegros in comparison to Amplitude as Sinfoni completely changed the line last year.


The newer Tempo line (Presto, Allegro, Andante, Grave, Presto Ad Lib) are an upgraded/updated version compared directly to the Amplitude series. 

Personally I would lean towards the Sinfonis, either the Tempos or the Amplitude series... I have a few myself and the build quality is simply amazing. If an amp can be considered sexy, the Sinfonis are that! 

However, I doubt you could go wrong with any of them.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys for your views. Currently have 2 options one Amplitude 120.4 or 2 Allegros.. What should i go for? As i havent seen a lot of reviews about the newer Sinfoni Series.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

*Sinfoni *is my choice..


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

I cannot comment on the sinfoni but I have run the Mosconi and now run Tru. The Mosconi has lots of power and I would classify their sound as somewhat colored. The Tru amps are not as powerful but can be upgraded anyway the user would like which is nice. The sound of the Tru seem more neutral with no coloration. Very simply amplifies the sound as it is designed to do and does it well. I like the overall sound of the Tru amps much better versus the Mosconi and feel the mid bass is much more defined and have better detail and definition.

If you go with the tru amps I would recommend going with their S version and buy the 8is line driver. This is a special piece of equipment and essentially is the alternative to doing the available upgrades.


----------



## chtaylor71 (Sep 26, 2009)

Interesting...I was looking to get rid of my lrx's for mosconi....now I will have to looks at tru as well...


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

I would matched the speaker to the amp imo...what speakers are you using?

I agree that Sinfoni's are the most musical which you will enjoy long hours of listening.

The Mosconi has more of a warmer high end sound...very elegant and smooth. Has lots of headroom and dynamics. You wont get ear fatigue with these...

Tru has a lot of power and sounds very clinical...Imo it also depends what opamps you order with them too...

Like I said, I would choose depending on the speakers you will be using. for example, Focals I would choose a warmer sounding amp like Mosconi or even Audisons to balance and smooth things out, unless your a detail freak.

For a more warmer sounding speaker like Dynaudios or Morels, I would choose Tru or maybe a more transparent amp like the Arc Se's...especially since Dynaudios are power hungry...TRU and the SE has lots of balls!

hope you get what im saying..its all in my opinion.


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

I over read sorry...you are using Rainbow Vanadiums and HAT L1Pro R2 tweeters...

Id say go for the Mosconi's...Well built, No noise floor whatsoever, Has lots of headroom and dynamics, Sounds really clean.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

After the Amp upgrade. I would go for Speakers Upgrade which would be Dynaudio or Morels. So i will think about Tru in the mix. But not much info about Sinfoni here.


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

Is the audison vrx in the same level of those amps mentioned in this topic?

I'm saying this, because i'm trying to find one for myself. But it's been kinda hard.


----------



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

Yes VRX is an a great amp. Lack the power of the others though but clarity and build quality is there.


----------



## uvoo114 (Mar 2, 2010)

My VRx 6.420 cs sounds as great as my Mcintosh mc431m but the mac has more head room though. I am thinking about selling the VRx because I kinda want my mac to be put back into my car but the damn thing is so nice. Maybe I'll just keep them and swap them out when I miss the other one lol.


----------



## audiguy (Jul 30, 2007)

If you are interested in the Sinfoni Amplitudes, I have a couple of 90.2 and a 45.2 that I'd be interested in selling. E-mail me at [email protected] if you would like to have a discussion.

I won a couple of big competitions with those amps. I used the 45 for the tweets and the 90's bridged for the Mid Bass. Great amps.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SouthSyde said:


> like stated before... tru > sinfoni > mosconi IMO


Chad, more like Sinfoni > Tru Billet > Mosconi > Zapco

that is unmodified amps..

SInfoni is the most musical thats for sure... Why do you think I sold my Arc SE's Tru Billets, and Genesis this year.. :laugh:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DAT said:


> Chad, more like Sinfoni > Tru Billet > Mosconi > Zapco
> 
> that is unmodified amps..
> 
> SInfoni is the most musical thats for sure... Why do you think I sold my Arc SE's Tru Billets, and Genesis this year.. :laugh:


I never added zapco to the mix, but honsestly, when it comes to this level of equipment, its a matter of preference. some may like the velvety smooth italian sound of the sinfoni, while others might like the analytic sound of the TRU.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

ok. Then its decided. I am going for Sinfoni's now

Now what about Differences b/w Allegro and Amplitude.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

piyush7243 said:


> ok. Then its decided. I am going for Sinfoni's now
> 
> Now what about Differences b/w Allegro and Amplitude.


Allegro is a combination of the best of Amplitude and Black Shadow series.

Think of it as a Upgraded Amplitude.


----------



## mattchan2000 (Nov 7, 2008)

piyush7243 said:


> ok. Then its decided. I am going for Sinfoni's now
> 
> Now what about Differences b/w Allegro and Amplitude.


U won't go wrong with those as I have them for over two years and still happy.Still the new matt-silver series dont look as classy.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

mattchan2000 said:


> U won't go wrong with those as I have them for over two years and still happy.Still the new matt-silver series dont look as classy.


Gold on the end plates does look spiffy!

MSRP on ALLegro's is $1050 I believe. Lucky for someone I have a pair for Sale.


----------



## mattchan2000 (Nov 7, 2008)

DAT said:


> Gold on the end plates does look spiffy!
> 
> MSRP on ALLegro's is $1050 I believe. Lucky for someone I have a pair for Sale.


Saw your sales DAT. Good Luck......anyone??? These kind of amp dont come often. Just get it.


----------



## Rodolpho (Oct 3, 2011)

There is not so big difference between the mosconi amps and the steg K's(K2.02, K4.01,...). Same amp, with less negative feedback and more better parts inside and without that terrible processor inside. In sound more freshness, more details, more energy and dynamics.
The mosconi gladen one amps are equal to old steg K serie(K24, K12) but this time is a little bit better. More power, more energy. bigger soundstage.

But the Mosconi A class is not better than the STEG Master Stroke A class. The mosconi sounds aggressiver and don't sounds like a real A class amp.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

Finally bought a Amplitude 120.4X which replaced my ref 4.920. Very musical and less fatigue in high volume..


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

piyush7243 said:


> Finally bought a Amplitude 120.4X which replaced my ref 4.920. Very musical and less fatigue in high volume..




Hope you enjoy it mate!


In my opinion mosconi's are just a bit of a 'forum boner' at the moment. Especially in America they are overpriced.

I wold rate them above the Steg K series but they don't touch the Steg Masterstrokes (which can be had new for the same price if you know where to look.)


----------



## Rodolpho (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm selling the Mosconi 200.4 $670, 300.2 $650
How much are they in the USA??


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rodolpho said:


> I'm selling the Mosconi 200.4 $670, 300.2 $650
> How much are they in the USA??


If memory serves me it's $1299 for the 300.2. So I'd guess $1399 for the 400.2.


----------



## Joakim Skovlund (Feb 18, 2009)

Rodolpho said:


> There is not so big difference between the mosconi amps and the steg K's(K2.02, K4.01,...). Same amp, with less negative feedback and more better parts inside and without that terrible processor inside. In sound more freshness, more details, more energy and dynamics.
> The mosconi gladen one amps are equal to old steg K serie(K24, K12) but this time is a little bit better. More power, more energy. bigger soundstage.
> 
> But the Mosconi A class is not better than the STEG Master Stroke A class. The mosconi sounds aggressiver and don't sounds like a real A class amp.



Tried to let the a-class burn in before turning thumbs down?
It needs a looong burn in time to get at it's best! It softens and get a lot more detailed after some playingtime.

I have several, serialno. 6 was amazing right from the box, but serialno. 9, 54 and 94 needed some time to sound like no.6.. The no.6 was tested for some time at the factory, so it was allready burnt in.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I would save 900 bucks and go with a Pyle, Pyramid, Boss or Lanzar amps. LOL.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

How about PHD amp? Are they as good as the sinfoni or TRU?


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Cant believe nobody mentioned the HRU.4! Can get them for $500 new and they sound just as clean and powerful as any TRU or Zapco amp Ive had.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

tvrift said:


> Cant believe nobody mentioned the HRU.4! Can get them for $500 new and they sound just as clean and powerful as any TRU or Zapco amp Ive had.


Sheeeshh!!! It's not expensive enough to have the required sq


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

sqnut said:


> Sheeeshh!!! It's not expensive enough to have the required sq


. well it used to be..


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Good job choosing the Sinfoni  

A lil' late for the party but I'm just gonna post the link anyway: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/47823-sinfoni-tru-celestra.html 
If you searched a bit it would have saved you some headache... 

Kelvin


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

piyush7243 said:


> . well it used to be..


Was never into amps and don't look to an amp to give sq. My comment was tongue in cheek to the guy who said his $500 amp sounded as good as sinfonis and zappco's. Hope you're happy with your setup though.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Good job choosing the Sinfoni
> 
> A lil' late for the party but I'm just gonna post the link anyway:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/system-design-help-me-choose-equipment-my-car/47823-sinfoni-tru-celestra.html
> ...


  Already went through the article long back when i started my search .Its one of the better articles here discussing high end amps..

Just wanted to check if there is something new people have to offer. you never know


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

sqnut said:


> Was never into amps and don't look to an amp to give sq. My comment was tongue in cheek to the guy who said his $500 amp sounded as good as sinfonis and zappco's. Hope you're happy with your setup though.


I know bud.. Yeah i am happy. But to be very honest i havent seen a hell lot of diff. The difference is there but not that much wrt price. Maybe i need to upgrade my components too to find out.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Should I go for McIntosh or Sinfoni? Which one is better between these two? For Mid and tweeter...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

McIntosh has a feature that limits distortion when pushed... If you value that feature, go McIntosh. If you don't need that feature because you feel mids and tweeters won't distort much, go Sinfoni. 

Kelvin


----------

